
Uber co-founder Travis Kalanick is on pace to sell his entire stake - melling
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/22/uber-co-founder-travis-kalanick-is-on-pace-to-sell-his-entire-stake.html
======
aurizon
Anyone witha brain can see that Uber is a dead horse - still moving, so those
who want to keep any of their equity better sell tomorrow, Tuesday will be too
late...

------
buboard
Probably investing in something new?

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
He's got a new venture, kitchens for restaurants that only deliver.

[https://fortune.com/2019/11/08/uber-travis-kalanick-cloud-
ki...](https://fortune.com/2019/11/08/uber-travis-kalanick-cloud-kitchens/)

